# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Giáng sinh 2 người nên đi đâu ăn ở HCM

## kimtan098

Mùa noel đã đến cùng với khí trời mát mẻ se lạnh của mùa đông, vậy bạn đã chuẩn bị kế hoạch đi chơi noel, hay đến những địa điểm ăn uống để cùng trò chuyện với bạn bè hay gia đình ở đâu chưa? Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi cùng bạn bè ngồi quây quần, ấm áp bên bếp lửa, thưởng thức những món nướng thơm ngon ấm bụng tại *Bamboo quán*.

*Quán nướng Bamboo*

Tập hợp những món nướng độc đáo cùng những cách thức chế biến đặc biệt, có sự hài hòa giữa món ăn cùng không gian với điểm nhấn là tre, mang đến một cảm giác rất thiên nhiên.



Được thiết kế độc đáo và đặc biệt, *Bamboo* là địa điểm lý tưởng cho những ai muốn thưởng thức món ăn núi rừng ngay tại thành phố, nó còn dành cho những cô gái, bạn trẻ muốn có một không gian thật sự thoải mái để trò chuyện, tiệc tùng hay tổ chức sinh nhật.

** Hiện tại quán đang có chương trình khuyến mãi "Đến Bamboo thưởng thức menu đồng giá", chỉ với 29.000 đồng*

*Cơm ống tre*



Cơm ống tre là một trong những món ăn độc đáo của Tây Nguyên và được nhiều thực khách chọn ưa chuộng tại *Bamboo*. Nguyên liệu chủ yếu gồm gạo nếp, ống tre, lá dứa. Ngoài ra còn có: nước cốt dừa, vừng trộn lẫn gạo trước khi nướng, thường được ăn kèm với thịt heo,thịt gà và đặc biệt không thể thiếu mè vừng

*Ếch ống tre*



Ếch ống tre là một trong những món ăn đặc trưng tại *bamboo*, da ếch được giữ nguyên nên mới nhìn món ăn sẽ có cảm giác hơi kỳ lạ. Nhưng khi thưởng thức, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được vị thơm béo kết hợp với mùi thơm của tre, đậu phộng, rau răm. Nước chấm đi kèm cũng được cách điệu nhẹ nhàng với vị chua thanh của chén mắm me pha loãng.

Những món ăn đặc trưng của quán *Cơm ống tre (cơm lam), Ếch ống tre, Bò nướng ống tre, Xiên que nướng … và còn nhiều món hấp dẫn khác.* 

Đây là địa điểm tuyệt vời để tụ tập ăn uống với bạn bè trong mùa đông lạnh giá này…

** Hiện tại quán đang có chương trình khuyến mãi "Đến Bamboo thưởng thức menu đồng giá", chỉ với 29.000 đồng*

*Địa chỉ quán: 1374 Trường Sa, phường 3, quận Tân Bình, TPHCM*

----------


## huuloc

Nhìn ngon quá. trời lạnh này mà đi ăn món nướng và uống tí rượu là đúng bài luôn  :dance:

----------


## dung89

Mình thích món nướng ..ngon!

----------

